# Geyser timer help



## Stranger (6/6/20)

So the wife said, let's try a geyser timer. I had a Oktimer lying around from the pool installation, 16 amp. Let me try.

All safety measure taken and I wire as follows.

Top of the timer 1 says live. I take the live from the bottom of the geyser breaker and put in 1

Top of timer 2 says N. I take black wire and go from 2 to N bar

Bottom of timer there are three connections. 5 says 16 amp output. I put the original wire from the geyser into 5.

Switches up

I get 230V across 1 and 2

I get nothing from 5

I reset timer and set clock

I set timer to ON via button

I get nothing at 5

What am I doing wrong please.


----------



## Raindance (6/6/20)

Stranger said:


> So the wife said, let's try a geyser timer. I had a Oktimer lying around from the pool installation, 16 amp. Let me try.
> 
> All safety measure taken and I wire as follows.
> 
> ...


Have you connected the black wire from the geyser to the timer?

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (6/6/20)

Thanks Raindance

No. All black wires in the DB go to the bus bar. Should I try to trace the geyser black wire and take that to no 2


----------



## Stranger (6/6/20)

OK, think I have it

Top two terminals are power to the timer. Connection 5 goes to geyser breaker output. Connection 4 goes to geyser.

Thank you

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

